# South Carolina Open 2014 - May 24th, 1014



## SirWaffle (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey everyone! I am proud to announce South Carolina Open 2014! It will be held on May 24th. 

Here's a link to the official website if you're interested in registering and want to see more info on the events. 

http://koii.cubingusa.com/scopen2014/

Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
Pyraminx
3bld


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 12, 2014)

Great to see some cubing starting up again in the southeast! Best of luck hosting your first comp.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 13, 2014)

Woe, Might be in Myrtle Beach during that time after school. I'm getting my license soon, so I might be able to just drive out.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 13, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> http://*koii*.cubingusa.com/scopen2014/



Atta boy Chester, that's what we like to see  (I realize Chester didn't post this, but he *did* create the CubingUSA page).


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 13, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Great to see some cubing starting up again in the southeast! Best of luck hosting your first comp.


Thank you! I will need it! 


strakerak said:


> Woe, Might be in Myrtle Beach during that time after school. I'm getting my license soon, so I might be able to just drive out.


That would be awesome if you could make it!


FatBoyXPC said:


> Atta boy Chester, that's what we like to see  (I realize Chester didn't post this, but he *did* create the CubingUSA page).


Haha, yup, Chester is great! :3


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 13, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Atta boy Chester, that's what we like to see  (I realize Chester didn't post this, but he *did* create the CubingUSA page).



He forgot the "F".


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 13, 2014)

I hopefully will be able to attend. The only problem is that it is right around final exams week for me. Possibly may bring a friend as well. 
Glad to see a competition close to me!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Mar 13, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> He forgot the "F".



Fantastic...


----------



## SnipeCube (Mar 13, 2014)

Yesssss!!!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Nuster (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm kinda surprised there is no 5x5. 
Oh well, I'm not complaining, this competition I can actually make it to!


----------



## blah (Mar 14, 2014)

Just wanted to put this out here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?9122-Carolina-Speedcubing&p=960789&viewfull=1#post960789.


----------



## Thatguyujustmet (Mar 15, 2014)

YEEEEESSSSSS!!!!! lol.... We are having a meetup today up here in Greenville at Cleveland park... I've really been hoping to have a competition down here! 



Edit: Well just looked at the place and It's probably to far away (especially for that time of the year with school and everything).... still I hope you get a great turnout!


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 16, 2014)

Ahhhhh you beat me to it 
Anyway, sounds fun. Hopefully I'll be able to make it.
I'm not giving up on mine, though. Just have to get over medical problems


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 16, 2014)

3 day weekend by the beach, right before graduation... Nice


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Mar 23, 2014)

Yesssss!! I Can't wait!
This will be my very first competition. I am going to have to ride 4 hours to get there buy it is worth it!!


----------



## blah (Mar 24, 2014)

Due to unforeseen circumstances, this competition is canceled until further notice.


----------



## Nuster (Mar 25, 2014)

No no no  not after I got so absolutely psyched about it.


----------



## Connor Fisher (Mar 31, 2014)

Why won't it show up on the WCA website?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

Connor Fisher said:


> Why won't it show up on the WCA website?



Probably because of this.



blah said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances, this competition is canceled until further notice.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Apr 1, 2014)

what unforeseen circumstances? Issues with booking or what? I really want to go there are never any comps in the southeast.


----------



## blah (Apr 3, 2014)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> what unforeseen circumstances? Issues with booking or what?


Yes. Unfortunately, there were issues concerning the venue that could not be resolved.



ElectroCuberZZ said:


> I really want to go there are never any comps in the southeast.


So why don't you organize one? There's never going to be a competition if everyone's just waiting for someone else to organize one. Read this if you're interested.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Apr 5, 2014)

trust me I would but I am in middle school.


----------



## Nihahhat (Apr 5, 2014)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> trust me I would but I am in middle school.



So what? I'm in middle school as well, and with the assistance of a delegate and my school's principal I was able to plan and host a tournament at my school that attracted more than 50 competitors. Don't let your age bring you down!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 5, 2014)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> trust me I would but I am in middle school.



I was 13 when I organized one.


----------

